# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Rivalutazione terreni

## V08

Premesso che ho aderito alla possibilità di rivedere attraverso perizia e pagamento imposta sostitutiva alla rivalutazione dei terreni e che optando per il pagamento a rata la prima risulta già pagata.... sottopongo i seguenti quesiti 
- nel caso di vendita di alcuni appezzamenti che sono stati inseriti nella perizia con ricevimento non di denaro ma attraverso una permuta di altri terreni, la eventuale plusvalenza si calcola? e se sì quali sono i valori da prendere in considerazione? 
- nel caso di vendita degli appezzamenti ricevuti in permuta, vale anche per questi la rivalutazione fatta? se non rientrano la plusvalenza su quali valori si calcola? 
grazie
un saluto a tutti

----------


## Speedy

> Premesso che ho aderito alla possibilità di rivedere attraverso perizia e pagamento imposta sostitutiva alla rivalutazione dei terreni e che optando per il pagamento a rata la prima risulta già pagata.... sottopongo i seguenti quesiti 
> 1 - nel caso di vendita di alcuni appezzamenti che sono stati inseriti nella perizia con ricevimento non di denaro ma attraverso una permuta di altri terreni, la eventuale plusvalenza si calcola? e se sì quali sono i valori da prendere in considerazione? 
> 2 - nel caso di vendita degli appezzamenti ricevuti in permuta, vale anche per questi la rivalutazione fatta? se non rientrano la plusvalenza su quali valori si calcola? 
> grazie
> un saluto a tutti

  Ai fini fiscali le permute vengono trattate come atti separati (una vendita ed un acquisto). Quindi: 
1- la plusvalenza si calcola sulla differenza tra il valore indicato nell'atto di permuta per il bene dato in permuta ed il valore rivalutato dello stesso bene 
2 - i beni ricevuti in permuta vengono valutati per il valore indicato nell'atto (che di fatto dovrebbe corrispondere al valore rivalutato dal bene dato in permuta); la plusvalenza emerge se il valore di successiva rivendita è superiore a quello di acquisto 
Ciao

----------


## V08

Innanzitutto grazie e comunque se ho ben capito...  
- io ti do tot metri e stabilisco un prezzo di vendita (atto di vendita), tu mi ridai a titolo di pagamento gli stessi metri ma che avranno un loro valore (atto di acquisto) e quindi se c'è differenza verrà pagata.
La plusvalenza se c'è viene fuori tra il prezzo di vendita indipendentemente se poi percepisco soldi o terreno e il valore rivalutato indicato nella mia perizia 
- quando poi vado a vendere quei terreni che ho ottenuto dall'atto di acquisto di cui sopra la presunta plusvalenza verrà calcolata tra il valore di realizzo di questa ultima vendita e il valore indicato nell'atto di acquisto  
giusto?

----------


## Lukman

Anch'io mi trovo nella stessa situazione.
Sto per vendere ad un'impresa di costruzioni un terreno attualmente agricolo ma che, a seguito di un accordo di programma diventerà edificabile.
Il prezzo di vendita mi verrà pagato con una permuta in immobili.
Domande :
-La plusvalenza quando si manifesterà ? 1-alla consegna degli immobili da parte dell'impresa,  oppure 2- al momento in cui sarò io a venderli sul mercato ?
-I termini per la rivalutazione dei terreni quando verranno riaperti ? Vi è certezza ?
Questo argomento è di vitale importanza per il sottoscritto.

----------


## Speedy

> Anch'io mi trovo nella stessa situazione.
> Sto per vendere ad un'impresa di costruzioni un terreno attualmente agricolo ma che, a seguito di un accordo di programma diventerà edificabile.
> Il prezzo di vendita mi verrà pagato con una permuta in immobili.
> Domande :
> A -La plusvalenza quando si manifesterà ? 1-alla consegna degli immobili da parte dell'impresa,  oppure 2- al momento in cui sarò io a venderli sul mercato ?
> B -I termini per la rivalutazione dei terreni quando verranno riaperti ? Vi è certezza ?
> Questo argomento è di vitale importanza per il sottoscritto.

  A- La plusvalenza sul terreno edificabile si manifesta alla data di vendita del terreno all'impresa di costruzioni (il criterio sarebbe quello di cassa cioè quello della riscossione. Ma la nascita del diritto di credito verso l'impresa costruttrice per immobili da consegnare in futuro è equiparabile alla riscossione ? Secondo me la risposta è positiva, ma ti consiglio di chiederne conferma ad un notaio) 
B- Bisognerebbe avere la sfera di cristallo .. :Smile:

----------


## Il Gabbiano

atttendi la finanziaria 2009, potrebbero prevedere una proroga della rivalutazione anche per il 2009 (anche senon ne ho sentito parlare), altrimenti non si sa....

----------

